# Throwing against the wind, possible?



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

I was looking for my first snowblower, and upon research I thought a good single stage would suffice.
Being a bit of a Honda guy I was thinking to go for the HS720CC. The city has been doing a great job for the EOD and hopefully they keep that up for years to come.
Just when I thought I was set, I realized that I can only throw the snow on one side of the driveway, and that is the North side.
Most of the time the wind blows quite strongly from North-West or North, so at times I'll have to fight it. 
That gave me two concerns, firstly, if I have to clean it in windy conditions, that the SS just won't be able to throw hard enough.
And then, if I was to wait for the blizzard to stop that the snow will be too much for it.
Would a HS622 be better in this situation? 

Also I was thinking that with a SS the pile will be forming too close and it will be hard to clear on subsequent snowfalls. 
Are these even valid concerns?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You can throw against the wind, but only when the chute is aimed low..so that the snow is shooting out nearly parallel with the ground, at only 6 feet, or less, high..
basically shooting out sideways...
any higher, and the wind just blows it right back onto you and the driveway..

so..the more power, the better, so you can get some distance when aiming low..with this particular concern/issue, yes, the HS622 would definitely be better..

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to my world. I have the same situation and my front apron area is about 38' wide. Your thinking is excellent and I would say you will need a bigger two stage machine. But in all fairness, my next door neighbor as a putt putt machine and he does very well with it. I just hope and pray that someday he will graduate to the "big boy" school and get something that handles what we get for snow. It makes my job tougher to throw snow further when I clean up and try to get ready for the next storm with left over snow from the putt putt machine is piling up close by. icon_smile_big Depending on how much you have to clear, the more powerful the machine, the better. But not a wider machine.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for your advices. 
Looks like the 2 stage is the favourite in my case, just a little intimidated at the size/weight. Also, who can predict what kind of winter we'll get. 
I can buy a new one for $1700 (Canadian) plus taxes and PDI off course. 
There are only a couple left so the pressure to decide is high.
I forgot to ask if is true that the HS622 is slower than most. One dealer told me that.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Based on the circumstances you described, I think your best option would be a two stage snow blower with strong throwing capability. Single stage snow blowers like the HS720 are outstanding machines but they do have limitations when it comes to chute discharge velocity and throw distance. Single stage machines throw snow very well when the chute is aimed directly straight ahead (12:00 position) and angle deflector is aimed straight up. As soon as you start rotating the chute left or right, you do lose some discharge velocity and throw distance. Two stage machines are much more powerful with discharge velocity and distance when the chute is cranked left or right. Given the details you provided, I would recommend the Honda HS724 or the Ariens SHO Platinum 24. Both machines are strong performers, provide plenty of power, and give you great flexibility with chute control and discharge distance/placement. If snow placement is a top priority, I would recommend staying away from the Honda HS622. It's a very good little machine, however all the chute adjustments (left, right, deflector-up, deflector-down) are manual and need to be made with the metal handle attached to the chute. This can be a real pain if you're trying to place snow in a certain area and adjusting the chute needs to be done frequently. With the HS724 or the Ariens SHO 24" you can adjust the chute and chute deflector while operating the machine allowing almost pinpoint placement of the discharged snow. Just my $0.02 Let us know your final decision.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

To be honest, before looking at Hondas, I wanted the Ariens but entrance in my shed is awkward and I'd like to keep it as small as possible. Also the bigger Honda is out of my reach.
I will not need to place the snow with great accuracy, but off course The chute will need to be adjusted after turning at the end of the driveway. Hope is not too awkward for that.
Thanks for info on how it loses distance when the chute is sideways! In some videos SS look amazing. Probably aided by wind too.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My Honda HS621 single stage is my "go to" machine. It handles 90% of the storms we get here in New England. It's quick, light, powerful, and ridiculously easy to maneuver. Keep in mind, I don't have to adjust my chute direction or deflector angle as I have plenty of room on both sides of my driveway. I just set the chute straight ahead and go.... I think I'd be frustrated if I had to stop and walk to the side of the machine and rotate the manual chute every pass. Honda got smart and made the the remote "zip chute" an option on the HS720 so operators didn't have to stop and manually adjust the chute. The HS622 is a great little machine. If you're not concerned about the manual chute and need to stay under a 24" auger bucket than the HS622 is a really great choice. Come to think about it, I'm not sure if Toro or Ariens makes a two stage snow blower less than 24" wide...:huh:


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> My Honda HS621 single stage is my "go to" machine. It handles 90% of the storms we get here in New England. It's quick, light, powerful, and ridiculously easy to maneuver. Keep in mind, I don't have to adjust my chute direction or deflector angle as I have plenty of room on both sides of my driveway. I just set the chute straight ahead and go.... I think I'd be frustrated if I had to stop and walk to the side of the machine and rotate the manual chute every pass. Honda got smart and made the the remote "zip chute" an option on the HS720 so operators didn't have to stop and manually adjust the chute. The HS622 is a great little machine. If you're not concerned about the manual chute and need to stay under a 24" auger bucket than the HS622 is a really great choice. Come to think about it, I'm not sure if Toro or Ariens makes a two stage snow blower less than 24" wide...:huh:


Exactly what I've gathered, I'm sure the SS will do most of the times.
The HS622, though small by 2 stage standards, is still a bear to handle. 
Don't want to commit overkill.

I did not mentioned before that I'd like to make a path on the lawn in the back yard. I have received mixed opinions regarding that.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah... that's a bit of a game changer. Single Stage snow blowers will tear the heck out of your lawn if you're not careful. There's no side skid adjustments on single stage machines to adjust the height because theoretically the rubber paddles are designed to "scrape" the pavement. The other thing about single stage machines is they have really small wheels which do very well on asphalt or concrete, but not so well on grass covered with 5-8" of snow. Again, the single stage auger is designed to scrape the pavement and "pull the machine forward", so anyone who is trying to push a single stage across a lawn without the paddles making contact with the ground is really in for a work out. I'd still go with the HS622 if you're planning to clear a path in your lawn. Does Honda still offer the HS622 in Canada? I didn't see the HS622 listed on the Honda-Canada website.


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Yeah... that's a bit of a game changer. Single Stage snow blowers will tear the heck out of your lawn if you're not careful. There's no side skid adjustments on single stage machines to adjust the height because theoretically the rubber paddles are designed to "scrape" the pavement. The other thing about single stage machines is they have really small wheels which do very well on asphalt or concrete, but not so well on grass covered with 5-8" of snow. Again, the single stage auger is designed to scrape the pavement and "pull the machine forward", so anyone who is trying to push a single stage across a lawn without the paddles making contact with the ground is really in for a work out. I'd still go with the HS622 if you're planning to clear a path in your lawn. Does Honda still offer the HS622 in Canada? I didn't see the HS622 listed on the Honda-Canada website.


The HS622 is not available any more. There are a couple left in my area, hence the added pressure for my decision.
Seems to be a good value and small 2 stages are harder to find, so it's probably better to fight with the bigger one for while and get a SS when a deal comes my way.
Was planning to go the other way around, to make sure the 2 stage is necessary.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ariens makes the 22inch sno tek


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

43128 said:


> ariens makes the 22inch sno tek


Ups, it wasn't on the sno tek site when I looked. 

Too late now it's done!
Got the HS622. Tomorrow or Sat. I'm picking it up. 
I was told won't fit in my wife's hatchback and I drove my car planning to rent a van.
Turns out it will fit with the handle removed, so I'll be going back.

I've been in this blessed country for 20 years and is the first time I'm looking forward in a positive way for the winter to arrive!

Thanks for the advices!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Great choice! The HS622 is such a nice compromise between a single stage and two stage machine. Robust enough to handle the deep heavy wet snowfalls but small enough to power through the light dry stuff. Post some pictures of the new machine when you bring it home. 
:wavetowel2:


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Great choice! The HS622 is such a nice compromise between a single stage and two stage machine. Robust enough to handle the deep heavy wet snowfalls but small enough to power through the light dry stuff. Post some pictures of the new machine when you bring it home.
> :wavetowel2:


Encouragement is welcomed! 

I noticed the manufacturing date is 2009. Hope that is OK, already a vintage.:icon-clapping-smile Dealer said they ordered 150, after the big snows of 2008. 
We took it out, since at the time I was planning to rent a van.
It started very easy, at the first pull, he said they start them once a year.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bob Seger would appreciate the title of this thread.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations on finding what should prove to be a near perfect machine for your situation. And it's a very high quality machine.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Just curious. Did you get a good ~price~ on the machine.....

I can't even recall seeing the HS622 on Honda CA website for the last 3 years I've looked at Honda CA PE site...


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

PixMan said:


> Congratulations on finding what should prove to be a near perfect machine for your situation. And it's a very high quality machine.


 Thank you. If someone told me a week before I'm going to spend that much on a snowblower I would have called them crazy.
Hope it's going to be as reliable as my Hondas. Dealer recommended to change the oil after using it for four times or so.



mobiledynamics said:


> Just curious. Did you get a good ~price~ on the machine.....
> 
> I can't even recall seeing the HS622 on Honda CA website for the last 3 years I've looked at Honda CA PE site...


I didn't know it wasn't made for so long. Kinda surprised me when noticing it was made in 2009. Hope it's OK.
I called around and found a couple of places that still has them. One place wanted $100 over MRSP, the other $200 under...


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Here are some pics before taking it out of the car, with the extremities amputated.
I touched up some bare metal where the handlebar is joined. Probably tomorrow I'll put it back together.

I noticed the brochure says it has 4.9HP. I thought it was supposed to have 6.
Would this be because is a 2009?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

NICE !!! Throw a nice coat of wax on that bad boy, spray the augers and discharge chute with silicone spray or cooking spray and wait for the white stuff. Awesome machine...really like the matching tarp in the hatchback ...


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> NICE !!! Throw a nice coat of wax on that bad boy, spray the augers and discharge chute with silicone spray or cooking spray and wait for the white stuff. Awesome machine...really like the matching tarp in the hatchback ...


Haha, the hatch is full of plastic bags we threw there when we bought top soil, came in handy to slide the little beast in there.
I was thinking to use Krown or Corrosion Free, that is used to rustproof cars, for the augers and chute.
Wax it? Can we do that and still pass as sane? 
I use to be a detailing freak for the exterior of my cars and doesn't take much to convince me.

There is no mention in the book of the skid shoes, only skid plates. Should I adjust them in such way that all four touch the floor evenly?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I usually adjust the skids using paint can stirrers under the scraper bar and one stirrer under each side of the bucket. Lower the skids, make sure the bucket is level, and tighten everything up. Should be good to go. 

Lot of us OCD snow blower owners floating around here. Crazy as it sounds I have a whole bottle of Maguires spray detail mist dedicated to my snow removal equipment. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Freezn said:


> I usually adjust the skids using paint can stirrers under the scraper bar and one stirrer under each side of the bucket. Lower the skids, make sure the bucket is level, and tighten everything up. Should be good to go.
> 
> Lot of us OCD snow blower owners floating around here. Crazy as it sounds I have a whole bottle of Maguires spray detail mist dedicated to my snow removal equipment. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


Better keep your bottle full, you've got a whole fleet of snowblowers!

I'm going to adjust it tomorrow, I'll just make the skids and shoes even. Do I even need both?
If I'm going to use my car's polish on the new toy, I might as well install the blower on the snowblower. See how far it can throw.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the nice new Honda i'm sure you will be happy with it and it will serve you well. Even though Honda engines may be smaller than those on other brands they are very well engineered and will perform well.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Absolude -

All I can so is WOW. You probably have the cleanest 622 out there....bearing it's brand new. Such a little oddball machine in Honda's lineup - meaning it's a non hydro for a 2 stager and it's using a GX160 engine. Congrats. I hope she has enough power for you for years to come


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Congrats on the nice new Honda i'm sure you will be happy with it and it will serve you well. Even though Honda engines may be smaller than those on other brands they are very well engineered and will perform well.





mobiledynamics said:


> Absolude -
> 
> All I can so is WOW. You probably have the cleanest 622 out there....bearing it's brand new. Such a little oddball machine in Honda's lineup - meaning it's a non hydro for a 2 stager and it's using a GX160 engine. Congrats. I hope she has enough power for you for years to come



Thank you, it's my first snowblower so I don't have any set standard to judge its performance. Just wait and see if suitable for the job.

Put the handle back. Even made a bunch of plastic protectors where everything metal comes together where the handles join so it doesn't scratch again. Getting the bug I guess.
The chute is still off, thinking about the impeller mod. Maybe I should research some more if this particular model needs one. The gaps are quite big, maybe 1/4 or 3/8.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

A suggestion...nylocs or a touch of threadlock on the handlebar threads/bolt


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on for a dab of Loc-Tite on the handle bar bolts. 

Depending on how crazy you want to get.... You can put the long thin black or clear automotive rubber door guard along sides and top of your auger bucket. See link below. Protects the bucket edges from getting all chipped up. Measure the lengths, cut them, heat them up with a hair drier, then slide them over the edges.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree on the Loc-Tite but not the latter.

Sounds like a good place for snow/ice to possibly hang out in that area if not sealed up tight on the edges

I do PPF but even that, you need to make sure edge2edge it's all sealed so no water can sit and collect, even in a micro-pocket


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> A suggestion...nylocs or a touch of threadlock on the handlebar threads/bolt





Freezn said:


> +1 on for a dab of Loc-Tite on the handle bar bolts.
> 
> Depending on how crazy you want to get.... You can put the long thin black or clear automotive rubber door guard along sides and top of your auger bucket. See link below. Protects the bucket edges from getting all chipped up. Measure the lengths, cut them, heat them up with a hair drier, then slide them over the edges.
> 
> Amazon.com: Full Size 12' Clear U Shape Car Door Edge Guard Trim: Automotive


Thanks for the suggestions, the four bolts look solid for the task and didn't think about that. I'll do it for sure.

Shoot, I wish I kept the guards that came on the inside rear fenders on my Honda Prelude. Took them out because they were trapping water for weeks, promoting rust.
I'll probably get some guards.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The bolts are good. The nuts have a tendancy to back out - and if you're not lucky.....lost in the snow during operation just due to the vibrations. One minute it looks tight....30 minutes later, you look down and say WTF is this handlebar so loose.

Nylocs or some threadlock goes a looong way in this area


----------



## absolude (Oct 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> The bolts are good. The nuts have a tendancy to back out - and if you're not lucky.....lost in the snow during operation just due to the vibrations. One minute it looks tight....30 minutes later, you look down and say WTF is this handlebar so loose.
> 
> Nylocs or some threadlock goes a looong way in this area


I have some Loctite somewhere, just need to find it.
Looks like definitely is needed.


----------

